# Split Top Roubo vs. Standard Top



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have been toying around with the idea of making a WB and connot decide if I should make a standard or split top roubo. What are the advantages/disadvantages for a split top??? Any insights would be most helpful…..Drew


----------



## rexb (Mar 28, 2012)

There are many who are much more knowledgeable than me on this subject, but I'll get things started. The main advantage of building a split top is that you are building two small benchtops instead of one massive one. The two slabs will be much easier to move around during construction, and you can send them through a small planer.

A second advantage is the ability to clamp things in the middle of the benchtop by putting the clamp heads through the center crack.

Finally, many people end up building a "gap stop" that can be slipped into the crack to make the benchtop solid, but can be removed at any time.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Check out this thread.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/47404


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Split top have plenty of advantages as stated by Rex, I have the 21st Century style which is a split top with removable tray in the center which can be flip over to make a continuous bench top. I really like and can't stress it enough is the clamping advantage of the split top…good luck on your decision and go for it no work shop should be without a beastly bench…Blkcherry


----------

